# Rebuilding a Water Pump



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The water pump on my Mack mid line truck is leaking. I have never rebuilt a water pump before, always just bought a new one when needed. The Mack has a Renault engine. The water pump (with discount ) is $2,116.

I will replace the engine before I pay that. The engine runs great and the truck only has 67,000 miles on it.

Can I take the pump to a bearing supply place and buy bearings and seals?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Try on ytmag, water pump rebuilding without a kit is an old time activity. There are some Europeans that hang out there too that might send you something from the old world to help out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Contact these folks Tim....could sell you a shaft and bearing to rebuild yourself.

Regards, Mike

http://www.kelloggautomotive.com/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good link mike.....thx


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Contact these folks Tim....could sell you a shaft and bearing to rebuild yourself.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.kelloggautomotive.com/


Thanks Mike.

I will give them a call as soon as it gets 8:00 their time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> The water pump on my Mack mid line truck is leaking. I have never rebuilt a water pump before, always just bought a new one when needed. The Mack has a Renault engine. The water pump (with discount ) is $2,116.
> 
> I will replace the engine before I pay that. The engine runs great and the truck only has 67,000 miles on it.
> 
> Can I take the pump to a bearing supply place and buy bearings and seals?


Thats insane, had less than twice that in a reman engine for our Bobcat.

Water pumps aren't hard to rebuild, find a kit online and do it yourself or get the phone book out and look for a reman shop, we have a fantastic one locally that does alternators, starters, water pumps, steering boxes, etc. Took one off of one of my Whites with a Perkins in, took it in that morning and was reinstalling that night.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I called the place Mike linked. Nice people.

They called me back and said the only thing standard were the bearings. I need to pull the pump and see if I need the shaft. If so, they will have to make it. Also have to make the seal.

I believe I am going to fix the truck once it is fixed and buy something else.


----------

